
Whatup - makwarth
https://www.nasa.gov/test.html
======
BuildTheRobots
Host Europe Group's robots.txt still makes me chuckle:
[http://mirrors.uk.heg.com/robots.txt](http://mirrors.uk.heg.com/robots.txt)

~~~
beachwood23
Asiimov's Three Laws of Robotics, right?

~~~
ssunstruck
yes

------
tyingq
Prompted me to do a little experimentation with google query parameters. Some
potentially concerning stuff out there...

This one seems offline, but a typical example:

ftp://asapdata.arc.nasa.gov/incoming/BOB/HyspIRI/data-
bob/00_README.MASTERweb_updating.txt

    
    
      3. Login to MASTER database:
        http://asterdb.jpl.nasa.gov/log/dbstart.asp
    
      a. User: eric; Password: Upd8t3r

~~~
mkagenius
Would you mind sharing the google query? Getting to this with a google query
seems magical!

~~~
rollulus
"user * password *" site:nasa.gov filetype:txt

~~~
chris_wot
And I just stumbled upon this:

[http://www.nackerhews.com/item?id=11549946](http://www.nackerhews.com/item?id=11549946)

But that's pretty bad!

------
PaulHoule
Whohoo! NASA makes a web page that is smaller than the software that took
Apollo to the moon.

------
kevincox
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160422155210/https://www.nasa....](https://web.archive.org/web/20160422155210/https://www.nasa.gov/test.html)

------
faide
Can someone explain the purpose of this page? I'm feeling a little out of the
loop at the moment...

~~~
capote
whatup

~~~
chris_wot
No, really... what is the point of this page?

~~~
Kluny
Probably someone testing their server configuration and forgot to remove it.

~~~
chris_wot
It seems like it's not really all that interesting...

~~~
Kluny
Interesting enough for you to spend 5 minutes of your life commenting. I agree
that it's a bit low on nutrition though. Funny to see stuff like this once in
a while, but I wouldn't want the front page to get clogged up with this kind
of nonsense.

~~~
chris_wot
Yeah, but only because I thought there was something to it, and also it was a
Friday night :-)

It did lead to some interesting discussions, so I'm not criticising - just a
little disappointed!

------
Cshelton
I'd say the test ran optimally.

~~~
ohitsdom
Nominally.

~~~
orky56
Absolutely!

------
percept
WaaS

~~~
andrewstuart2
"We used to spend time thinking about uptime and hardware costs for our silly
test pages. No more!"

------
noobermin
Why did they bother to wrap it in a <div> tag but have no body or even html
tag?

~~~
dennisnedry
Because it's still somewhat structured instead of not structured?

~~~
capote
Why not a <span> or a <dingleberry> then? I think this is the key thing to
discuss here.

~~~
brooklyndavs
<blink>whatup</blink>

------
kevando
So I have the same testing plan as astronauts?

~~~
chris_wot
Only if you are developing in space.

------
devy
I like rfc2812 style convo better, like the one used in Redis PING:
[http://redis.io/commands/ping](http://redis.io/commands/ping)

Updated: to reflect eli's help on origin of command style. Btw, why did
someone down-vote me on this?

~~~
eli
That command sequence is much older than Redis:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2812#page-37](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2812#page-37)

~~~
devy
Thanks for the reference.

------
asimuvPR
Who would I contact to make a nasa related html5 game for that page? Anybody
from nasa here?

------
hawkice
Now it 404s. Good while it lasted.

------
6stringmerc
For now, the sun, later, the moon.

~~~
orky56
It's all coplanar in the solar system so let's go with the traditional answer,
"the sky."

~~~
6stringmerc
Truth be told that was the original response I was going to go with, and it
just felt a little off. However, it is indeed quite accurate. 5 year old me
would approve.

------
robotnoises
Only 191 bytes, nice job NASA.

------
koolba
Ha! My initial reaction at the combination of "Whatup" and .gov TLD[1] was
that this is a government sanctioned WhatsApp replacement.

[1]: _That is before realizing that it 's nasa.gov_

~~~
soperj
That would be one without encryption...

~~~
koolba
Oh I'm sure it'd have encryption. Heck it wouldn't even have any backdoors
either. Only sidedoors ...

------
ebel
ah, they just changed. 404'd now.

------
freyr
The closest point in a comet’s orbit to the Sun is called “perihelion”. The
most distant point is called “aphelion”.

~~~
mhutter
Spaaaaaaaace!

------
kornish
Bummer, looks like they took it down.

~~~
chris_wot
Thank goodness for the Wayback Machine!

------
ajsharp
fuck yea

